# Etisalat or Du



## randvv

I'm in the process of costing up whether I can accept an offer to work out in AD..... And it's turning into a bit of a mine field! Will ask about cars, etc another time, But first things first.... Etisalat or Du?!!! I am looking for a family and sports tv package similar to sky in the uk, but will also need broadband and phone ( and mobile I guess).

Second part of the question is how much can I expect to pay a month for this..... Roughly!!!!

Many thanks


----------



## Ben_130

Cant help answer the question but I am in a similar situation. Recently accepted a conditional job offer in Abu Dhabi. Hopefully they will give me a start date soon!

Been trying to work out costs of many different things. Get yourself on Amazon and buy the Abu Dhabi Complete Residents Guide book. I got it a couple of months back and it is extremely useful with all the information you can get! Anything you cannot find out in the book you tend to see somewhere on these forums.


----------



## Deefor

If you're in AD you don't have much of a choice - it's Etisalat for landline and broadband and probably TV though you can get some satellite services. Basic entry package (landline, broadband and TV) is from around 300 AED, but I'd avoid the basic package. For mobile you can go with either - not much in it.

As for other questions - there is loads of info on most things on this forum and worth doing some searches for things you need to find out. Agree the Resident's Guide is a good investment as I picked one up that was a couple of years old for very little from Amazon.


----------



## cheeeeZe

in AD you don't have choice. you choose Etisalat for packages.

If you will go for mobile package choose du.


----------



## amal231

I think DU is better as its cheaper


----------



## mobileman

but the fact is,
Etisalat is the finest service provider


----------



## dzey

Etisalat is the TelCo leader in the country - and if you live in Abu Dhabi it's much better than Du


----------

